# Sirius Rumors: New Product Releases at CES



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

From SeekingAlpha an investment website:


> Following what appears to have been a robust fourth quarter at retail for Sirius XM Radio, many observers have noted that inventories at major electronics retailers have nearly sold out. We have also been witness over the last several weeks as Sirius XM Radio has offered unbelievable deals on existing hardware inventories....
> 
> The Consumer Electronics Show (CES) is slated to begin on January 7, 2010. In an interview on Satwaves Radio last quarter, Joe Caltabiano, National Sales Manager of the Satellite Radio Division of Audiovox (NASDAQ:VOXX), announced that the company would be unveiling new and exciting Satellite Radio products at the event....
> 
> According to the CES website, Sirius XM Radio and Audiovox will be sharing some very prime real estate at the show in the Central Hall (Booth: Central 10506,Central 11006). Under a veil of secrecy similar to pending announcements from Apple (NSDQ: AAPL), no details have been released about any new radio offerings that may be in the pipeline, with the exception of a rumored home docking device to complement the XM Skydock.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

I have been seeing a lot of Ads for SiriusXM lately. I had been saying they should have been doing more of that. I had never even heard of what was Sirius or XM until I got a new SUV in July of 2007 which had XM in it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I still, however, miss XM


----------

